# US & CAN Power Grid Map



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

power said:


> Do any of you lineman know of a website that shows the North American power grid layout? (Example: I am understanding that CA, WA, OR, NV, ID and the Canadian BC and AB are all the same power grid). I'd like to find a color map that shows the various grids that feed the US and CAN. Does anyone know of a website that shows this? :001_huh:


IIRC, Homeland Security pulled all such details back into privacy.

There have been too many attacks upon the grid.


----------

